# Gym Flooring



## GarethKeenan (Apr 20, 2014)

About to set up my own home gym and was wondering what flooring you use.

It will be in a garage on concrete flooring so I need some mats for deadlifts and maybe have some under the power rack.

What do you use? and would these work http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Interlocking-Gym-Garage-Anti-Fatigue-Floor-Play-Mats-D-/140540284719?pt=UK_Flooring&var=&hash=item20b8da8f2f?


----------



## WayneB (Feb 10, 2012)

That's what Ive got down in my garage gym mate, covered the whole floor. Do the job, I just kept a couple spare to double when deadlifting and T bar rowing.


----------



## owas (Sep 6, 2011)

Horse stable 18mm 6x4 mats

Weight about 40kg each

Dense rubber, best thing for a gym, interlocking foam mats compress too much.


----------

